# help with ika



## stevie 1964 (Aug 3, 2012)

boss shafted me paid only 17 days and i worked 70 yes 70 now i loss my money for the winter WOT CAN I DO ??????

PLEASE ADVICE ME 

THANKS
STEVE


----------



## Jolly Roger (Dec 4, 2011)

stevie 1964 said:


> boss shafted me paid only 17 days and i worked 70 yes 70 now i loss my money for the winter WOT CAN I DO ??????
> 
> PLEASE ADVICE ME
> 
> ...


Where have I heard this before? I wonder :confused2:


----------



## mariek (Aug 17, 2009)

stevie 1964 said:


> boss shafted me paid only 17 days and i worked 70 yes 70 now i loss my money for the winter WOT CAN I DO ??????
> 
> PLEASE ADVICE ME
> 
> ...


Hi Steve, 
Were you working legally with a contract? If so, you have some more options. It would be helpful if you find a lawyer you can trust. Tell the lawyer the situation and the lawyer can contact your employer to ask for the money owed. If your boss is reluctant you or your lawyer can tell them that you will bring the matter to the Department of Labor Inspection . . . which is something that no cheating employer wants to happen. 

You don't have to go through a lawyer if you don't want to but they can be helpful with communication and showing that you aren't backing down. Right now a lawyer may take 10% of what you settle on . . ask beforehand, obviously. If you don't want a lawyer just tell you boss that if you aren't paid what you are owed in the next X number of days you will take the issue up with the Dept.

I just had a friend go through this situation, she was also a foreigner working legally. She was paid what she was owed, going this route, within a week. The employer did what they could to avoid involving the Dept. of L.I. 

Hope that helps.


----------



## ekek (Sep 12, 2012)

stevie 1964 said:


> boss shafted me paid only 17 days and i worked 70 yes 70 now i loss my money for the winter WOT CAN I DO ??????
> 
> PLEASE ADVICE ME
> 
> ...


Go straight to IKA. They will do the rest and he is in big trouble!


----------



## Ad Rem (Apr 12, 2013)

Agree with Ekek, just go to IKA. The only thing is that they would require a proof that u actually worked more than ur employer has reported previously. It can be any witness also who is ready to back up ur story.


----------



## ratzakli (May 20, 2012)

ekek said:


> Go straight to IKA. They will do the rest and he is in big trouble!


If it happens again this year, tell you boss that you will go to IKA if he doesn't sort things out properly. That might be enough to get him to pay your IKA.


----------

